# Petition against useless "race" threads



## StachuK1992 (Apr 19, 2009)

Note the irony:

Over the past few days, these useless threads have been really starting to get to me.
It started off with 4x4 BLD, something reasonable, but then went to extremes, like ZBLL memo at one end, and sub-3 4x4 solves.

I'd like to log in one day and not have to see these useless threads, and I'm sure many of you do as well.

If you agree, please post below saying so.

I know that this is ironically "useless" to some, but I think it is for the good of cube-kind.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 19, 2009)

I deleted all the pointless threads. If you want to race people in pointless things, do that privately. I view this stuff as spam, and I'm removing it.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you, Dan.
I really appreciate it.
I guess this can be deleted as well.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 19, 2009)

i dont think there all a bad idea. the 4x4 is a terrible idea though.they might as well have a race to see whos thread gets deleted first. the only good ones i like were the race to sub 2(in blind) since it was the first. the race to sub 20( good motivation). and the race to 4x4 blind.

EDIT: Dan, why did you get rid of the sub 20 thread? that was a really good motivation, so was the sub 15 one


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 19, 2009)

I disagree with your arguement, though some, like you said are ridiculous, others are the complete opposite and may be the inspiration people need to reach their speed cubing goals.


----------



## MistArts (Apr 19, 2009)

This is a "cold war" in cubing.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't find it spam really. It is just people trying to get themselves and other people motivated to reach a goal. The first one was a good idea, but some of the more recent ones are not so good.

I would suggest leaving the ones that already made, but give a warning that any future races will be deleted.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 19, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> I don't find it spam really. It is just people trying to get themselves and other people motivated to reach a goal. The first one was a good idea, but some of the more recent ones are not so good.
> 
> I would suggest leaving the ones that already made, but give a warning that any future races will be deleted.



most of them were already deleted


----------



## qqwref (Apr 19, 2009)

The first thing to do is to stop taking this so seriously.

The second thing is to keep a race as a personal thing. It's not like an all-out forum competition. Think of the sub-20 race... while it might have been good motivation the truth is that there are a very small number of people (like, 5 active users?) who are in a position to do that race in the first place. If you want to do a competition between a few friends that is fine but it shouldn't be on the forum where everyone else has to see it. Try doing it via some kind of chatroom, or on Facebook. A lot of the race topics are really somewhat similar to making a topic saying "I'm going to the movies on Friday, does anyone in my area want to come along?" It's just clutter that most people will have to ignore.

Incidentally, if a group of people really does want to help each other to sub-2 BLD or sub-20 or whatever it is, they should really consider getting a chat channel or chatroom and talking to each other as motivation. It's not difficult at all, especially if you add each other to AIM or Google Talk or whatever it is people use nowadays. And a chatroom really is the best thing if it's going to be a small group of people just talking to each other.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 19, 2009)

Lol I though this was about racism when I read the title, then I remembered the threads *facepalm*


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 19, 2009)

ok, no more race threads. what the deal now, a clean happy place.

If you hate people deleting threads. use http://www.bored.com/destroysites/
and destroy their site.

P.S: Not actually permanent destroy your site. We just don't like your site.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 20, 2009)

Can you please learn to English? Thanks.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 20, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> ok, no more race threads. what the deal now, a clean happy place.
> 
> If you hate people deleting threads. use http://www.bored.com/destroysites/
> and destroy their site.
> ...



All your base are belong to us?


----------



## Escher (Apr 20, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Can you please learn to English? Thanks.



Its been mentioned before that he has a disability, I'd say that was enough to excuse his grammar/spelling.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 20, 2009)

Escher said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Can you please learn to English? Thanks.
> ...



I literally can't understand what he's posting. Couldn't he get someone to help him out or something?


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 20, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...


*
How come no one can understand me what I say?*
I can't have my life to have poor grammer/spelling. And grammer/spelling is important to my life. How come jcuber and my classmates can understand at school? And in the internet, no one can understand me. It getting more harder for me to say words every time. And I'm forgetting words, even 4 letter words.


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 20, 2009)

grama said:


> i understand without any problems... i don't know what the big deal is about.



My grammer/spelling. It where people talk about my disability.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 20, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...



Speaking =/= Typing


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 20, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...


What does Speaking =/= Typing mean?


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 20, 2009)

grama said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > grama said:
> ...



I think some people are trying to be sarcastic telling the world in the speedsolving forum that I have poor English. But I don't!! I don't even get it how I got poor grammar/spelling.:confused:


----------



## byu (Apr 20, 2009)

Ok sorry guys, this is all my fault. I started the first race (race to sub 2 bld)


----------



## Ellis (Apr 20, 2009)

grama said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > grama said:
> ...



He's the one making a big deal about it.


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 20, 2009)

Ellis said:


> grama said:
> 
> 
> > shoot1510 said:
> ...



grama? He understand what I say. Why do you think he did something to me?


----------



## Ellis (Apr 20, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > grama said:
> ...



No! YOU ARE. Grama said people are making such a big deal out of something they shouldn't. But you are the one making a big deal.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 20, 2009)

It means that just because you speak a language, it doesn't mean you're good at writing or typing it.

@byu: This whole thing is stupid. Not the racing, the petition. If someone or some people don't like what others have done, they can't just claim it wrong. Unfortunately, the mod thought so and deleted them as well...

If the threads are gone now, so should this thread. It's not over yet if the complaint/petition/hate/problem thread is still up.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 20, 2009)

No, leave this thread up


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 20, 2009)

No, there's no point to it anymore.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 20, 2009)

Of course there is, to keep people from making more race threads.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 20, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Lol I though this was about racism when I read the title, then I remembered the threads *facepalm*


lol. racist. jumping to conclusions.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 20, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Can you please *learn to English*? Thanks.



You shouldn't be talking. 

sig'd


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 20, 2009)

jcuber said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Can you please *learn to English*? Thanks.
> ...



lrn2meme


----------



## qqwref (Apr 20, 2009)

jcuber said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Can you please *learn to English*? Thanks.
> ...



Oh no, you've got me! I'm secretly terrible at both spelling and grammar and I have not told anyone because of my incredible shame. Every one of my longer posts has been carefully proofread with a spelling- and grammar-checking program, to make sure that I did not make simple and obvious errors such as the one you have pointed out.

No, yeah, it's a meme.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 20, 2009)

jcuber said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Can you please *learn to English*? Thanks.
> ...



lrn2notfail


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 20, 2009)

jcuber said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Can you please *learn to English*? Thanks.
> ...



^^^

Sig'd.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 20, 2009)

^ Is that better? msgtooshort


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 20, 2009)

no, you still failed


----------



## jcuber (Apr 20, 2009)

I personally don't see the fail there, as the " ' " stands for the "e" as far as I know (as in past tense for "ed").


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 20, 2009)

Well if you can't see where you failed then you can't possibly hope to correct the fail can you?


----------



## jcuber (Apr 20, 2009)

There was no fail to begin with, just internet grammar tendencies.

S-H-I-T. I just found it. I can't belive it.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 20, 2009)

No, you actually failed, and you still haven't corrected it


----------



## jcuber (Apr 20, 2009)

Did you look back at my original post?


----------



## Ellis (Apr 20, 2009)

Definite fail jcuber, I can't believe you don't see that.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 20, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Did you look back at my original post?



Yes, and the fail is still there


----------



## Dene (Apr 20, 2009)

You spefail, that's how bad it is.


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 20, 2009)

Am I the only one that finds this anti-race thread campaign a little irritating? I mean, yeah, the topics do only appeal to a certain group of people, but isn't communicating these things the idea of message boards? How else do you expect to find such a small group of people that are at a similar skill level as you? You need to communicate to a large community of people, and that's the point of using message boards. It's not like they're posting topics asking "How do I improve my F2L?" or something, they're just trying to connect and find people so that they can motivate each other to improve.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 20, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> Am I the only one that finds this anti-race thread campaign a little irritating? I mean, yeah, the topics do only appeal to a certain group of people, but isn't communicating these things the idea of message boards? How else do you expect to find such a small group of people that are at a similar skill level as you? You need to communicate to a large community of people, and that's the point of using message boards. It's not like they're posting topics asking "How do I improve my F2L?" or something, they're just trying to connect and find people so that they can motivate each other to improve.



I think the problem was that there were just way too many of them. There was no end in sight. There could be a race thread for anything, It was getting annoying. Plus some of them were just unrealistic. There was one "sub-3 on 2x2" made by someone averaging 20 seconds (on 2x2) that claimed to be using 2-look PLL. That's just silly.


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 20, 2009)

Ellis said:


> kippy33 said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one that finds this anti-race thread campaign a little irritating? I mean, yeah, the topics do only appeal to a certain group of people, but isn't communicating these things the idea of message boards? How else do you expect to find such a small group of people that are at a similar skill level as you? You need to communicate to a large community of people, and that's the point of using message boards. It's not like they're posting topics asking "How do I improve my F2L?" or something, they're just trying to connect and find people so that they can motivate each other to improve.
> ...



Well, I didn't see that race thread, that sounds like complete nonsense span anyway. Though the ones I saw, like the 3x3x3 BLD sub-2 race, the 4x4x4 BLD race, and the sub-20 race seemed to be perfectly fine topics.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 20, 2009)

if you notice, the 4x4 and 3x3 BLD races are still there...


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 20, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> if you notice, the 4x4 and 3x3 BLD races are still there...



Oh, sorry, I took your reply concerning "deleting pointless topics" as deleting all the race topics. Duly noted.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 20, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> Well, I didn't see that race thread, that sounds like complete nonsense span anyway. Though the ones I saw, like the 3x3x3 BLD sub-2 race, the 4x4x4 BLD race, and the sub-20 race seemed to be perfectly fine topics.


Yea well then there's a lot you missed.


----------

